
Could New York City One Day Surpass Silicon Valley? - scooer
https://blog.brainstation.io/why-new-york-is-poised-to-surpass-silicon-valley/
======
salbowski
The thing that NYC's got going for it (which the article mentions) is the
diversity of its economy. When you're there, you're really at the center of
many, many industries, which, at least in theory, gives startups access to a
whole range of potential partners, clients, and industries.

